# New to Clen.



## ManGettinInShape (Sep 16, 2016)

Easy question:

For those of you that use clen, how much weight did you lose  in a month?

I know everyone tried it at different fitness levels, so to make it easy on others reading the thread, would the users please state their condition when they started their first cycle and how much weight they lost? 

Thanks.


----------



## dx3142 (Sep 29, 2016)

Started at 195lbs ended at 187lbs after 4 weeks. Diet was on point( which always and will be the most important factor) and cardio was religious. I wasn't blown away by Clen but it did a noticeable difference to my abs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Back in the day I dropped about 15 lb of fat running it. Cramps were a motherfucker, had to stop in bed a few times after the Johnson cramped  no lie


----------



## emcewen (Dec 22, 2016)

I couldn't use it for over a week. Regardless of chugging a gallon plus of water, taking potassium and muscle cramping vitamins, I'd be crippled by cramps at the end of the day.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

